# Heroes of Might and Magic 5 (Heft DVD) nervt



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe mir auf meinen Rechner Heroes of Might and Magic 5 samt den Patch von der Heft-DVD installiert.
Das Spiel startet einwandfrei.
Nun will sich das Spiel aber ständig ins Internet einwählen.
Benötigt das Spiel eine Internetverbindung während des Spielens oder ist dies nicht normal ?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


mfg OsFrontale


----------



## Bu11et (12. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar ein Weilchen her aber zu meiner Zeit musste man sich nirgendwo einwählen. Denk ma, dass es mit dem Patch nachgereicht wurde .


----------



## BikeRider (13. Januar 2011)

Ich klicke die Meldung auch weg, manchmal leider auch mehrmals und setze dann das Spiel fort.
Ist nur am Anfang.
Wenn ich länger Spiele, habe ich da keine Probleme.
Mich würd mal interessieren, was die Jungs von PCGH dazu sagen und ob dieses Problem mehrere User haben.


----------



## Mystery1974 (13. Januar 2011)

Das liegt an Ubisoft obwohl die das wieder lockern wollten

guggst du hier Ubisoft: DRM-Schutz gelockert, keine dauerhafte Internetverbindung mehr nötig


----------



## BikeRider (14. Januar 2011)

Danke nochmals für eure Antworten.
Ich dacht schon, es läge an meinem Rechner und hab erst einmal (mehrmals) AntiVir durchlaufen lassen, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Januar 2011)

Naja vielleicht ist es ja auch für dich intressant 2011 Q1 soll ja der Nachfolger kommen bin echt mal gespannt HoMM 3+5 waren ja mehr als gelungen teil 4 hmm kein Kommentar lieber


----------



## Crushtank (4. Februar 2011)

Ich besitze Heroes 5 und Addons als Originale, also nicht vom Heft.

Wenn man bei Heroes 5 alle Updates draufmacht (sind mehrere Patches), dann meldet sich der Ubi Launcher nicht mehr.

Eine Keyabfrage gibts eigentlich nur einmal wenn man im Spiel ist.

Danach nie wieder......


----------

